# Problème pour désactiver lecture aléatoire musique



## super-paul0 (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai activé la fonction de lecture aléatoire de musique sur mon iphone et maintenant
à chaque fois que je veux écouter un disque il me met les morecaux de musique
en lecture aléatoire.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment désactiver cette fonction ?
Cordialement


----------



## DeepDark (27 Mars 2009)

Quand tu as lancé ta musique, tapes une fois sur la pochette de l'album, et désactives la lecture aléatoire (tout à droite)


----------



## gilles.g (22 Mai 2011)

Ce topic est vieux, mais cela fais 1 h que je cherche la solution ...
Donc Merci


----------



## xavke (11 Janvier 2012)

Pareil pour moi, enfin "sauvé" 

Merci DeepDark!


----------



## louleb (29 Janvier 2012)

Jamais deux sans trois...
Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire. Merci aussi DeepDark, ce n'était pas du pipeau ;-)


----------

